# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Hangman

## Mister Enigma

*Hajde po e luajmë një lojë që s'kërkon shumë punë për t'u dhënë por që të djersit mirë e mirë për t'u zgjidhur. 
Enigma e dhënë mund të jetë një emër e mbiemër VIP-i apo ndonjë titull vepre letrare, filmi, kënge, ndonjë qytet apo lumë etj.
Këtë lojë shumë e kam pasur në qejf kur jepej shumë e shumë vite më parë në "Kuiskotekën" e famshme kroate.
Për të gjetur se kush fshihet pas vizave duhet të zbuloni një shkronjë që gjendet brenda enigmës.

Po filloj unë me enigmën e parë.
Fjalë, një veprimtari argëtuese relaksuese:*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

Argëtim të këndshëm!

----------


## jul-linda

loje interesante ... 


shkronja A ?

----------


## Mister Enigma

Besoj se ju pëlqen!  :buzeqeshje: 

*_ _ _ _ _ A _ _ _ A*

----------


## jul-linda

mos eshte gje zgjidhja Enigmatika ???

----------


## jul-linda

he  Mr. Mister Enigma eshte zgjidhja e sakte apo jo ?!  

apo kerkohet tjeter gje ?

----------


## Mister Enigma

Është plotësisht e saktë. Bravo!
Vazhdo tash ti me një hangman.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jul-linda

Religjion 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _

----------


## Mister Enigma

A?...................

----------


## jul-linda

nuk ka shkronje A sorry ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Eu?  :ngerdheshje: 

A ka T?

----------


## jul-linda

jo ......  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Hahhahaha. R?

----------


## jul-linda

jo nuk ka as shkronje R  , me fal per pergjigjen me vonese por nuk isha para pc ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Nuk ka lidhje për vonesën, nuk ka nevojë të përmendet.
A ka E?

----------


## jul-linda

jo ....  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Uhahahahhaa. 
A ka I?

----------


## jul-linda

_ _ _ I _ _ I

----------


## Mister Enigma

Budizmi.  :perqeshje: 
Shko këqyre lojën e telefonave.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## jul-linda

gut ....  :buzeqeshje: 


tani ju e keni rradhen ..

----------


## Mister Enigma

*_ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

Presja ndan emrin nga mbiemri. Shkrimtar yni.

----------

